
Can a Startup Solve the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict? - erikbrodch
https://medium.com/@erikbrodch/can-a-startup-solve-the-israeli-palestinian-conflict-75631744b211
======
theworstshill
Rifles as a Service?

~~~
erikbrodch
Haa... Was thinking about something else

